# Beauty tips(another off the topic thread)



## Natsby

Ok so getting our ohs interested every 3 days, (if that is even possible) it is going to take some work. So any tips on how to knock em dead whilst we are ttc? Specifically I need a cure for cracked heels if anyone has got one.


----------



## Nolly

Cracked heel tip is to buy one of those foot scraper thingys and use it in the shower when your feet has been softened by hot water.

When you get out slather them in E45 cream and pop on a pair of white cotton socks and hop into bed and keep socks on for the night.

Obv pick a night to do this that you are not planning to DTD unless the hubby would get a kick out of the socks!!!! lol


----------



## Nolly

Meant to say foot scraper thingys are like a cheese grater. That one is best the other ones that look like a nail file imo are not worth a crap!


----------



## SweetPickles

Be careful with the foot file - it can leave your feet vulnerable to fungus. But I do like vaseline and heavy lotion. Then I wrap my feet in Saran wrap and then I put socks on.


----------



## NorthStar

The Body Shop do a really fab heel balm lotion, do they have Body Shops in Spain?

You put it on and put on a pair of socks just before you go to bed, and will wake up in the morning with new feet, it is amazing...(mind you socks to bed and minty foot lotion is not so sexy:haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I saw your hair color question...aside fro chopping it all off or letting the color grow out, there's not a whole lot you can do; unless you use a lighter color than normal and let the grey be the base for highlights.


----------



## cebethel

Nolly said:


> Meant to say foot scraper thingys are like a cheese grater. That one is best the other ones that look like a nail file imo are not worth a crap!

Or use a dremel :thumbup:


----------



## Nolly

cebethel said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Meant to say foot scraper thingys are like a cheese grater. That one is best the other ones that look like a nail file imo are not worth a crap!
> 
> Or use a dremel :thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL I had to google a Dremel.

In my case I could probably need one as I have the heels of a donkey!


----------



## cebethel

Nolly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Meant to say foot scraper thingys are like a cheese grater. That one is best the other ones that look like a nail file imo are not worth a crap!
> 
> Or use a dremel :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I had to google a Dremel.
> 
> In my case I could probably need one as I have the heels of a donkey!Click to expand...

Me too! :haha:


----------



## Nolly

cebethel said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Meant to say foot scraper thingys are like a cheese grater. That one is best the other ones that look like a nail file imo are not worth a crap!
> 
> Or use a dremel :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I had to google a Dremel.
> 
> In my case I could probably need one as I have the heels of a donkey!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! :haha:Click to expand...

HEE-HAW!!!! :haha:

Its a terrible plight though isnt it. I walk around in my bare feet all the time, even outside (not in public but around my home) and I think that is the root of my problem. I HATE my feet!!!! :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Ok so getting our ohs interested every 3 days, (if that is even possible) it is going to take some work. So any tips on how to knock em dead whilst we are ttc?.

Nat, I thought we covered this?

Just go commando and show him your tits. :winkwink:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Ok so getting our ohs interested every 3 days, (if that is even possible) it is going to take some work. So any tips on how to knock em dead whilst we are ttc?.
> 
> Nat, I thought we covered this?
> 
> Just go commando and show him your tits. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:holly:


----------



## Indigo77

Yep....works every time...:winkwink:......:haha:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Yep....works every time...:winkwink:......:haha:

Concur.

My last BF lovvvved the lacy lingerie and I spent $$$$ on it. DH - not bothered at all. Far prefers the nakedness, and can usually get things moving just by stripping off.

Saved me a fortune! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby lots of cream and socks at bedtime does work wonders on feet :thumbup:

I find if my DH looks like he'll be reluctant to BD then I spend the day sending him sexy texts and he's willing by the time he gets home :)


----------



## googly

Macwooly said:


> Natsby lots of cream and socks at bedtime does work wonders on feet :thumbup:
> 
> I find if my DH looks like he'll be reluctant to BD then I spend the day sending him sexy texts and he's willing by the time he gets home :)

Haha.... niiiice.... 

It's a good job it's 'sex' that you have to do to get pregnant eh - a lot easier to get the OH to do that than - e.g. - mowing the lawn or something :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

googly said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Natsby lots of cream and socks at bedtime does work wonders on feet :thumbup:
> 
> I find if my DH looks like he'll be reluctant to BD then I spend the day sending him sexy texts and he's willing by the time he gets home :)
> 
> Haha.... niiiice....
> 
> It's a good job it's 'sex' that you have to do to get pregnant eh - a lot easier to get the OH to do that than - e.g. - mowing the lawn or something :haha:Click to expand...

Well thank goodness we don't need our OHs to remember anniversaries or birthdays to get a BFP or there would be a lot less pregnancies :laugh2: I know they must exist but I have yet to met a man who can remember dates unless sports related :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, my DH remembers the date of everything; I cannot remember the date of anything!


----------



## Desperado167

My dh is a nightmare with dates ,he's also dyslexic and is always asking me how to spell things too,bless ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I doubt mine would notice my feet unless they turned into cloven hooves or something, though he did make the effort to notice my blue sparkly toenails, I was impressed with that.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I doubt mine would notice my feet unless they turned into cloven hooves or something, though he did make the effort to notice my blue sparkly toenails, I was impressed with that.

Lovin the blu sparkly toenails Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

They do look awesome, though it's amazing how the blue manages to penetrate the basecoat, so once you remove "Pool Party" (LOOOVE the name) you do have a few days of "zombie toenails" LOL


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, my DH remembers the date of everything; I cannot remember the date of anything!

I knew there would be men that could remember dates :thumbup: 

I must just attract the ones with date wiping memories LOL :)


----------



## Nolly

My Favourite nail polish (at the moment!!!)
 



Attached Files:







Sky High.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Specifically I need a cure for cracked heels if anyone has got one.

quite a few spas sell a foot file that has a wooden handle and a black pad for the grit....those are really good and use them in the shower. then I would suggest a foot cream brand like gehwal.....not sure if you have it where you live but their balm for cracked skin works amazing. if you ever go for pedicures make sure they dont use a credo blade on cracked skin...people think it works well as their feet are so smooth after but actually the skin can grow back worse as the foot compensates and wants to protect. There actually should be a thin layer of thicker protective skin on your feet, thats natural, but creams make it look better.

also on your nails (hands & feet) using an oil on your cuticles every night really works well. I use CND Solar Oil :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

This is the trotter cream I use, about twice a year when I remember ha ha, when I lived in a hot country I used it a lot more, but most of the year here my feet are encased in fluffy socks

https://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/catalog/product.aspx?ParentCatCode=C_BathBody&CatCode=C_BathBody_HandsFeet&prdcode=49349m


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> This is the trotter cream I use, about twice a year when I remember ha ha, when I lived in a hot country I used it a lot more, but most of the year here my feet are encased in fluffy socks
> 
> https://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/catalog/product.aspx?ParentCatCode=C_BathBody&CatCode=C_BathBody_HandsFeet&prdcode=49349m

Trotter cream :rofl::rofl: that's tickled me!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is the trotter cream I use, about twice a year when I remember ha ha, when I lived in a hot country I used it a lot more, but most of the year here my feet are encased in fluffy socks
> 
> https://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/catalog/product.aspx?ParentCatCode=C_BathBody&CatCode=C_BathBody_HandsFeet&prdcode=49349m
> 
> Trotter cream :rofl::rofl: that's tickled me!!Click to expand...

Arrrrgh! What does 'trotter' mean now? LOL


----------



## Macwooly

A trotter is a pig's foot :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> A trotter is a pig's foot :)

Let my American head get this straight...'trotter' can be poo, BDing, leaving, doing other things, or a swine foot? Lol

Is there anything else? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

PMSL Dmom you're an honorourary Brit!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's all so confusing! Lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> A trotter is a pig's foot :)
> 
> Let my American head get this straight...'trotter' can be poo, BDing, leaving, doing other things, or a swine foot? Lol
> 
> Is there anything else? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

O yes Brooke and a horse can trot ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> O yes Brooke and a horse can trot ,:haha::haha::haha:

Tracey, that is the only explanation I am actually familiar with already! Lol

So you guys also drink tea at tea, call having dinner 'tea', have creamed tea, which I hear has nothing to do with putting cream in your tea...I cannot keep up! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O yes Brooke and a horse can trot ,:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Tracey, that is the only explanation I am actually familiar with already! Lol
> 
> So you guys also drink tea at tea, call having dinner 'tea', have creamed tea, which I hear has nothing to do with putting cream in your tea...I cannot keep up! :haha:Click to expand...

Dont worry hun,we will keep u rite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O yes Brooke and a horse can trot ,:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Tracey, that is the only explanation I am actually familiar with already! Lol
> 
> So you guys also drink tea at tea, call having dinner 'tea', have creamed tea, which I hear has nothing to do with putting cream in your tea...I cannot keep up! :haha:Click to expand...

Dmom those ladies from the south of England have breakfast, lunch and dinner but those ladies from the north of England will have breakfast, dinner and tea :)

A cream tea is https://broadwayhouse.com/creamtea.html and so yummy :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So is the tea actually secondary to the clotted cream in creamed tea? LOL


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So is the tea actually secondary to the clotted cream in creamed tea? LOL

Yeap :) We're a very confusing country LOL :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is the tea actually secondary to the clotted cream in creamed tea? LOL
> 
> Yeap :) We're a very confusing country LOL :)Click to expand...

Can you eat clotted cream on anything besides a scone?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is the tea actually secondary to the clotted cream in creamed tea? LOL
> 
> Yeap :) We're a very confusing country LOL :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can you eat clotted cream on anything besides a scone?Click to expand...

Clotted cream can be eaten with anything you would usually have normal cream on such as fruit or cake. Clotted cream is more like ice cream in texture it's really odd to describe.

It's hugely high in fat and cholesterol though so definitely a limited treated :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It must taste better than it sounds! Lol

Is it sweet?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> It must taste better than it sounds! Lol
> 
> Is it sweet?

 It's a similar sweetness to double cream so not too sweet thankfully. The sweetness comes from whatever you eat it with :)


----------



## Natsby

lovely coming on after a days working three different jobs and reading through this thread. Ii made me giggle despite barely having the energy for it-I do have a foot file and I´ll try to body shop cream next time we go into France or Barcelona, our town doesn´t have one.
Cream teas are the best invention ever, D Mom you should def travel all the way to the UK just to try one in Devon, besides Devon is beautiful!! 

I´m going to watch Horizon now called the nine months that made you about what happens during pregnancy and how it effects the child for life, that should give me a few worries to dwell on when I finally get my BFP!


----------



## dachsundmom

Double cream? Like our whipped cream?


----------



## Natsby

twice as thick, hence the double. Not whipped just so thick it can clog your arteries in one fell swoop.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Double cream? Like our whipped cream?

Yeap double cream is probably like your whipped cream.

Dear me the UK has a load of creams: sour cream, single cream (which can be mixed into cooking or used to pour into desserts, etc); double cream which can be poured or whipped up to become whipped cream; clotted cream and of course ice cream :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Double cream sounds interesting, Lol.

I guess it's one of those things you have to try to appreciate.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> twice as thick, hence the double. Not whipped just so thick it can clog your arteries in one fell swoop.

Glad you explained it better than I did :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can only think of light cream, heavy cream (used for whipping), half and half (cream and milk combo), and sour cream.

Do most Brits use real butter or is margarine popular there too? I did she something in my grocery called Irish butter, which looked to be a butter/margarine combo.


----------



## Natsby

off the topic x2 I am having a fsh test on Sat! my acupuncturist is also a DR in ER and she wants me to pass by whilst she is working because I keep bruising and she is a bit worried about it. So I asked if she could request a FSH test too as my own Dr won´t do it since they cut the funding, and she said yes!! So I am really happy and about 80&#8364; better off. I hope it comes back ok. (notice I´m not even worried about the possibilities the bruising thing brings up, sure it is fates way of helping me get preggers.!) Yay happy hugs and double creme all round.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> off the topic x2 I am having a fsh test on Sat! my acupuncturist is also a DR in ER and she wants me to pass by whilst she is working because I keep bruising and she is a bit worried about it. So I asked if she could request a FSH test too as my own Dr won´t do it since they cut the funding, and she said yes!! So I am really happy and about 80 better off. I hope it comes back ok. (notice I´m not even worried about the possibilities the bruising thing brings up, sure it is fates way of helping me get preggers.!) Yay happy hugs and double creme all round.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

We have both butter and margarine in the UK. 

I'm not sure which is more popular but I know my in laws by margarine as they think it is healthier. My mum has been a butter lover all her life and at 71 has better health than my in laws.

I personally prefer butter but use hardly any when I have some. I think a little of what you like is fine :)


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> off the topic x2 I am having a fsh test on Sat! my acupuncturist is also a DR in ER and she wants me to pass by whilst she is working because I keep bruising and she is a bit worried about it. So I asked if she could request a FSH test too as my own Dr won´t do it since they cut the funding, and she said yes!! So I am really happy and about 80 better off. I hope it comes back ok. (notice I´m not even worried about the possibilities the bruising thing brings up, sure it is fates way of helping me get preggers.!) Yay happy hugs and double creme all round.

That's excellent Natsby :happydance: Really hope it brings good news and you get answers about the bruising and that this all brings your BFP closer x


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby ,have missed you ,:hugs::hugs:Great news Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Awesome news Natsby!


----------



## NorthStar

Great news Natsby

I alternate between proper butter (Lurpak Danish spreadable which is slightly blended so it doesn't tear my toast in half) and healthy sunflower oil margarine whch does not taste as nice as butter, IDK there is a school of thought that says margarine is also worse for you cos it's fake/synthetic.


----------



## SweetPickles

I love Lurpak, but we only get the hard stuff here. Yum.


----------



## Macwooly

Lurpak is yummy :)

NS I've read that margarine is just as bad as butter so I go with what I like now :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Lurpak is yummy :)
> 
> NS I've read that margarine is just as bad as butter so I go with what I like now :)

I love golden cow butter but haven't used it in about ten years. I would love a baked pot with a knob of butter on it so u knowwot wooly I think I will just have it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc says eat the real butter and run as fast as you can from the margarine in a tub!

I find that if I use the real thing, I use less.

I also found a butter dish that vacuum seals, so the butter can be left out at room temperature without going rancid; no more torn toast, LOL


----------



## Natsby

I agree marge is just chemicals mixed with yellow colouring and sold in plastic. Yuck! I eat butter but rarely, on the odd days when I make bread we eat it with real butter, which oh being french slices as if it were cheese. I just have a little and think after all we do need some fats. Fat is part of the building blocks for babies brains, so a little is surely allowed. Too much sugar isn´t good though so I have sworn of the chocolate spread which the French half of my family think is a nutritious snack.
I have bread in the oven now and a quiche with creme in so today is def a fats day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, do you mean Nutella?

I cannot stand that stuff, LOL


----------



## Natsby

If you want to know more about food and pregnancy and first year of your babies life listen to this series it is fascinating!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/medmatters
That is the link to the second part but the first part is great too if you can find it.
Lots of new research that shows birth weight and nutrition affect your child for their whole lives and the lives of their children. No pressure than!!


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, do you mean Nutella?
> 
> I cannot stand that stuff, LOL

Yeah all OH family give it to their kids for breakfast, eurgh. I love it but don´t understand how they think it is a healthy choice. Or they give them chocolate biscuits, weird.
I am really dizzy today, keep bouncing off the walls.:headspin:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, you need a ticker so we know where you are in your cycle, LOL.

I think the Nutella theory is, if the kids will eat it on whole grain bread, then it's good for them in the end. If I remember correctly, Nutella has less sugar than jam. But don't quote me.


----------



## Natsby

oh a ticker, um not sure how to do that. I´m just trying to put a photo on of my new sculpture, hang on I´ll try to do both. I´m about 6dpo, but I think the dizzy is the weather.


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::sleep: Waiting!


----------



## Natsby

there can you see that?
 



Attached Files:







clay-copper-mix-2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Nats! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> there can you see that?

That is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Thanks Dmom. I have created a ticker, but now I don´t know where to insert it??( No rude answers please)


----------



## Natsby

yay think i have done it, ticker coming up.


----------



## Natsby

Hope you don´t mind Dmom, I quoted you in my ticker.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I don't mind at all! It took me ages to figure out how to upload a ticker!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Thanks Dmom. I have created a ticker, but now I don´t know where to insert it??( No rude answers please)

Us rude,? never ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Natsby said:


> there can you see that?

Oh wow, that is freaking amazing!!

Man, what a talent...

What is it made out of?


----------



## Natsby

googly said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> there can you see that?
> 
> Oh wow, that is freaking amazing!!
> 
> Man, what a talent...
> 
> What is it made out of?Click to expand...

Thank you! The head is made in black clay and fired, then the body is copper cut an soldered with silver solder. I´m glad you guys like it, now i have to hope it sells when I take it to Madrid next month.


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> there can you see that?

Very cool! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

